# nginx reverse proxy for multiple SSL domains



## gpatrick (Jul 26, 2010)

Currently I have a domain running on http, but I want to move it to https, and another domain is also running on http, but will later move to https. I have one IP address and am using NAT and am using nginx as a reverse proxy because there is more than one domain.  nginx is working correctly right now.

Since SSL will be handled by nginx, I don't need to have Apache on the backend using SSL though.  But how do you configure nginx as a reverse proxy for multiple SSL domains with one IP?  Is it possible to use nginx as a reverse proxy to serve multiple SSL sites?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 26, 2010)

http://nginx.org/en/docs/http/configuring_https_servers.html


----------



## gpatrick (Jul 26, 2010)

Never found that site during a google or bing search.  That's what I needed.  Thank you!


----------



## Perforator (Sep 26, 2011)

*Nginx reverse proxy for multiple SSL servers?*

Hello!

This was very good for as I interpret it when one have the need for SSL only implemented at the Nginx server?

But how would it be done if I have multiple servers behind the Nginx Proxy, with their own configured certificates? My guess is that one would have to set up the Nginx server to trust all the private servers with self-signed certificates in the back, right? But how is that done?


----------

